

Microsoft updates C++ compiler - aynlaplant
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9233266/Microsoft_updates_C_compiler?taxonomyId=11

======
marksands07
tl;dr these features were FINALLY added to the Visual C++ Compiler, currently
available as a Customer Technology Preview release:

Variadic templates

Raw string literals

Explicit conversion operators

Default template arguments for function templates

Delegating constructors

Uniform initialization

~~~
frozenport
thanks for the explanation!

------
ComputerGuru
Does this update include the promised patch to fully support Windows XP?

~~~
yuhong
That is a different CTP:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2012/10/08/10357555.a...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2012/10/08/10357555.aspx)

